
Show HN: Tweef, Instantly share individual tweets to Facebook - yask123
https://github.com/yask123/Tweef#-tweef-
======
douglance
What would this be called if it used Quora instead of Twitter?

~~~
abricot
I see what you did there...

Truth be told, it most likely would be called QuorF.

